# Farbwert/Tonwert Definiton und Unterschied



## Rodpacker (30. Juni 2004)

hallo,
was man damit erreicht und anstellen kann, weiß ich, aber kann mir hier jemand eine genaue Definiton (ich finde da nämlihc nix) der beiden Begriffe geben und den genauen Unterschied erklären?

vielen Dank schon mal rodpacker


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (30. Juni 2004)

*Willkommen in Babel*

Also,

viele Begriffe werden eh' unsauber verwendet und häufig durcheinandergeworfen.

Bei oben genanntem Begriffspaar gilt das auch.

Farbwert
- kann sich beziehen auf RGB-Werte, sei es in Prozent, oder auf der Skala von Null bis 255, oder auch als Hexadezimalcode im Webdesign.
- kann aber auch meinen, was die Koordinaten einer besimmten Farbe auf der a- und b-Achse im Lab-System sind. (Zusammen mit dem L-Wert redet man dann auch von Farbort)

Tonwert
- gehört ursprünglich in den Bereich Fotografie und Druck und sollte daher auch immer nur in Prozent angegeben werden - nämlich auf der Skala von 0 % (= keine) bis 100 % (maximale) Schwärzung.

Allerdings gehen viele, wie eingangs erwähnt, sehr frei damit um, weshalb keiner (auch ich nicht) beanspruchen kann, DIE einzig richtige Definition für den Begriff  "yxz" zu haben.
Du hast ja selber schon geschrieben, dass Du weißt, was Du damit machst, deshalb: im Zweifel immer nachfragen (falls möglich) und auch selber erklären, was mit dem jeweiligen Begriff gemeint ist.


----------



## Rodpacker (30. Juni 2004)

*Danke schön *

Danke für die Info 
rodpacker


----------

